# Lullaby..



## Navy_Mommy (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok, I've been singing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star for 2 months straight everynight for like an HOUR. I need some new material. I am going to record myself singing so maybe I can just lay down with her (or not) and she will still go to sleep fine. However, I don't want an hour and a half of pure twinkle twinkle... I might kill something.... haha The only other Lullaby I can think of is Row Row Your Boat... help me ladies!!! I know I know more, I'm just having a brain problem.. haha







:


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

I always sing John Lennon's Beautiful Boy. Maybe you could change the words around a bit to make it work for a girl. I change the word Daddy to mama and Sean to my DS's name, you could just say girl instead of boy...Love this song, really. I also do the 1st verse to You Are My Sunshine over and over. I don't know any of the other verses. You could always look up the words to Hush Little Baby and learn them as well.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Our evening concert list: Twinkle, followed by You Are My Sunshines, then Sidewalks of New York ("East Side, West Side, All Around the Town...."), then New York, New York. Sometimes, for an encore, I do Take Me Out to The Ballgame. Not exactly lullabies, I suppose, but the kids like them.


----------



## Mommoo (Jun 26, 2008)

Our bed time songs include The Rainbow Connection, Braham's Lullaby, You Are My Sunshine, and Somewhere over the Rainbow.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

The Beatles' "Blackbird"; "Yesterday". Bangles' "Eternal Flame" LOL (I'm dating myself here)...

Basically any sort of ballad that you like would work--doesnt have to be a kids' song!


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

The Alphabet Song (ABC's) and BaBa Black Sheep has the same tune as Twinkle Twinkle. You can just google the lyrics. When DD was first born, I couldn't remember anything baby oriented for the life of me so I sang Christmas carols


----------



## trillian11 (Apr 13, 2008)

Lately we've been singing the pretty instrumental part of Phish's "Divided Sky" over and over if he fusses in the middle of the night. That song hasn't failed yet when we play it on the iPod. He's generally asleep by the end of the song -- about 10 minutes long.

Carey


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I sing Rainbow Connection, It's a Small World, Somewhere Over the Rainbow, and lots of Beatles tunes.

Even though my kids don't watch tv, Mr Rogers has some good ones (find lyrics and audio recordings here- http://pbskids.org/rogers/songlist/)

I like "It's You I like" and "Many Ways" and "You are Special".... the only trick is for me to not tear up when singing them. They are so sweet!


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bald_Bull's_Mama* 
I always sing John Lennon's Beautiful Boy. Maybe you could change the words around a bit to make it work for a girl. I change the word Daddy to mama and Sean to my DS's name, you could just say girl instead of boy...Love this song, really. I also do the 1st verse to You Are My Sunshine over and over. I don't know any of the other verses. You could always look up the words to Hush Little Baby and learn them as well.









We sing this to my son, my husband is a huge John Lennon fan. He played this while I was in labor even. I can't hear it without crying.

My son's favorites are, "Little Boxes" (







yeah it is the theme from Weeds, but a good song in its own right.) "You are my Sunshine" and "Darling Clementine".

What about "Goodnight Irene"?


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdaisy* 
My son's favorites are, "Little Boxes" (







yeah it is the theme from Weeds, but a good song in its own right.)

Lol, I sing this all the time too. It's constantly stuck in my head!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

The Dixie Chicks have a lovely song called "Lullaby," that is very lulling and repetetive. I love it!

Our "good night" song is "I see the moon," but I can't find a good audio recording of it online...









You can always make stuff up. Take the tune for "You are my sunshine," and just make up words... "you are my baby, and it's time to sleep, it's time to sleep now, my sleepyhead..." Like that, you know?


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonimk19* 
The Alphabet Song (ABC's) and BaBa Black Sheep has the same tune as Twinkle Twinkle. You can just google the lyrics. When DD was first born, I couldn't remember anything baby oriented for the life of me so I sang Christmas carols









I'm sorry but this cracks me up -- don't most people who can spell well enough to google something KNOW the lyrics to the alphabet song. If not I'll give you a hint -- A B C D (anyone know what comes next?). I understand not knowing the tune, but the lyrics should be familiar.

Sorry, I'm just giving you a hard time because I thought it was funny.

Favorite lullabies in our house: Inch by Inch (from some children's CD we played when he was little), Waltzing Matilda (yes, I'm singing my child a lullaby in which someone commits suicide) and the South African National Anthem in Zulu, taught to me by an ex-boyfriend 20 years ago.

Here's the same song in Xhosa (almost identical)


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

We sing "Little Boxes" too,(just all the time not really for sleepy time) but we're always changing the words to amuse our six year old. Like:

Little Babies on the hillside
Little Babies wearing diapers
Little Babies on the hillside
And their poop is all the same

Gross? Yes. Hilarious to a six yr old? You betcha.









The "Watzing Matilda" comment made me remember, we sing "Clementine" and it's all about a girl that drowns and her grief stricken miner father commits suicide and her ghost haunts her lover. When you think about it, that is one messed up song to sing to a kid....but dang it's catchy.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Ther are 5 verses to Twinkle. I learned the other 4 when dd was a baby, and I ended up singing all 5 to her for yeard when she was falling asleep. Having 5 verses really helped, LOL

We also like Polly put the Kettle on and Rock a Bye Baby

Twinkle, twinkle, little star,
How I wonder what you are.
Up above the world so high,
Like a diamond in the sky.
Twinkle, twinkle, little star,
How I wonder what you are!

When the blazing sun is gone,
When he nothing shines upon,
Then you show your little light,
Twinkle, twinkle, all the night.
Twinkle, twinkle, little star,
How I wonder what you are!

Then the traveler in the dark
Thanks you for your tiny spark;
He could not see which way to go,
If you did not twinkle so.
Twinkle, twinkle, little star,
How I wonder what you are!

In the dark blue sky you keep,
While you thro' my window peep,
And you never shut your eye,
Till the sun is in the sky,
Twinkle, twinkle, little star,
How I wonder what you are!

and the 5th:
How your bright and shiny spark
lights the travler in teh dark
thought I know not what you are
Twinkle twinkle lik=ttle star
Twinkle, twinkle, little star,
How I wonder what you are!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
I'm sorry but this cracks me up -- don't most people who can spell well enough to google something KNOW the lyrics to the alphabet song. If not I'll give you a hint -- A B C D (anyone know what comes next?). I understand not knowing the tune, but the lyrics should be familiar.

Sorry, I'm just giving you a hard time because I thought it was funny.

Favorite lullabies in our house: Inch by Inch (from some children's CD we played when he was little), Waltzing Matilda (yes, I'm singing my child a lullaby in which someone commits suicide) and the South African National Anthem in Zulu, taught to me by an ex-boyfriend 20 years ago.

Here's the same song in Xhosa (almost identical)
















This was cracking me up too!









And I'm actually from South Africa, so we do sing some Zulu lullabies as well, when I can remember the words. There's a new version of the anthem (multilingual), btw.


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

Our nighttime routine is:
I love you a bushel and a peck (from Guys and Dolls)
Snugglepuppy (from Philadelphia Chickens by Sandra Boynton)
Followed by the longest, most boring song I could make up. It's roughly based on a song we learned in swim lessons, but I sing it totally slow and monotone.
It goes:
Tick-tock, tick-tock I'm a little sleepy clock. Tick-tock, tick-tock now I'm chiming one o'clock.
one
Tick-tock, tick-tock I'm a little sleepy clock. Tick-tock, tick-tock now I'm chiming two o'clock.
one, two
Tick-tock, tick-tock I'm a little sleepy clock. Tick-tock, tick-tock now I'm chiming three o'clock.
one, two, three
Tick-tock, tick-tock I'm a little sleepy clock. Tick-tock, tick-tock now I'm chiming four o'clock.
one, two, three, four
... and so on up to...
Tick-tock, tick-tock I'm a little sleepy clock. Tick-tock, tick-tock now I'm chiming twelve o'clock.
one, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten, eleven, twelve

If he's still not asleep, I go backwards..
Tick-tock, tick-tock I'm a little sleepy clock. Tick-tock, tick-tock now I'm chiming twelve o'clock.
twelve, eleven, ten, nine, eight, seven, six, five, four, three, two, one
and so on back to:
Tick-tock, tick-tock I'm a little sleepy clock. Tick-tock, tick-tock now I'm chiming one o'clock.
one

I'm trying to get it so that I up (and maybe back) 1x and then sit until he's asleep. No luck so far...

- Cyndi


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Not to highjack this thread but does anyone know the lyrics to the "hush little baby/momma's gonna buy you a mockingbird" lullaby? I don't know them so I always make up my own to the tune. All I know is "If that mockingbird don't sing, momma's gonna buy you a diamond ring".


----------



## Jesslyn (May 8, 2008)

Sea of Love by Cat Power is a good soothing one to sing. My family has a lullaby that was passed down by my Grandma. Its goes:
I see the moon, the moon sees me
Down through the leaves of the old oak tree
Does the light that shine on me,
Shine on the one I love?

Over the mountains,
Over the seas,
That's where my loved one is waiting for me,

Does the light that shine on me
Shine on the one I love?

(Repeated until kid is drifting off)

Other than that I just sing old hymns that I grew up listening too. Amazing Grace is good. I also tend to delve into Disney songs. It's amazing how much you can remember from watching movies.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronsmom* 
Not to highjack this thread but does anyone know the lyrics to the "hush little baby/momma's gonna buy you a mockingbird" lullaby? I don't know them so I always make up my own to the tune. All I know is "If that mockingbird don't sing, momma's gonna buy you a diamond ring".









Hush, little baby, don't say a word,
Mama's going to buy you a mockingbird.

And if that mockingbird don't sing,
Mama's going to buy you a diamond ring.

And if that diamond ring turns brass,
Mama's going to buy you a looking glass.

And if that looking glass gets broke,
Mama's going to buy you a billy goat.

And if that billy goat won't pull,
Mama's going to buy you a cart and bull.

And if that cart and bull turn over,
Mama's going to buy you a dog named Rover.

And if that dog named Rover won't bark,
Mama's going to buy you a horse and cart.

And if that horse and cart fall down,
You'll still be the sweetest little baby in town.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Here is a site with a lot of lullaby lyrics, and tunes to some of them as well.
http://www.kididdles.com/lyrics/lullabies.html


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Hush, little baby, don't say a word,
Mama's going to buy you a mockingbird.

And if that mockingbird don't sing,
Mama's going to buy you a diamond ring.

And if that diamond ring turns brass,
Mama's going to buy you a looking glass.

And if that looking glass gets broke,
Mama's going to buy you a billy goat.

And if that billy goat won't pull,
Mama's going to buy you a cart and bull.

And if that cart and bull turn over,
Mama's going to buy you a dog named Rover.

And if that dog named Rover won't bark,
Mama's going to buy you a horse and cart.

And if that horse and cart fall down,
You'll still be the sweetest little baby in town.

Thanks!


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronsmom* 
Not to highjack this thread but does anyone know the lyrics to the "hush little baby/momma's gonna buy you a mockingbird" lullaby? I don't know them so I always make up my own to the tune. All I know is "If that mockingbird don't sing, momma's gonna buy you a diamond ring".










We used to do a different version that came from a book we had -- actually the very first book DS had, I read/sang it to him in the backseat of the car on the way home from the adoption agency.

Anyway, I used to be able to sing the whole thing but now I've forgotten, it's got verses like this:

Hush little baby, don't say a word
Mama's going to show you a mockingbird
And if that mockingbird should fly
Mama's going to show you the evening sky
And when the nighttime shadow's fall
Mama's going to ????

There's a quilt to snuggle under somewhere in there, and many more delightful things. I sure wish I could remember.


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
We used to do a different version that came from a book we had -- actually the very first book DS had, I read/sang it to him in the backseat of the car on the way home from the adoption agency.

Anyway, I used to be able to sing the whole thing but now I've forgotten, it's got verses like this:

Hush little baby, don't say a word
Mama's going to show you a mockingbird
And if that mockingbird should fly
Mama's going to show you the evening sky
And when the nighttime shadow's fall
Mama's going to ????

There's a quilt to snuggle under somewhere in there, and many more delightful things. I sure wish I could remember.

Is it this book? From the description _"Sylvia Long's award-winning (Child Magazine's Best of 1997) ode to mother-child love takes a favorite lullaby and makes it--is it possible?--even better. Troubled by the buy-buy-buy mentality of the original ("Mama's gonna buy you a mockingbird/diamond ring/a dog named Rover..."), Long adapts the song to her--and our--liking. Mama now shows her baby the comforting wonders of the world: crickets, shooting stars, warm bedspreads."_ Sounds neat. I'll have to check and see if they have this at the library.


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

I love the Dixie Chicks' "Lullaby". It's what I play everyday for DD at naptime.


----------



## tabasco (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the first verse of Baby Mine from Dumbo.

Baby mine, don't you cry,
Baby mine, dry your eyes, --- (I change this to 'close your eyes')
Rest your head close to my heart,
Never to part, baby of mine.


----------



## mommy2caroline (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabasco* 
I like the first verse of Baby Mine from Dumbo.

Baby mine, don't you cry,
Baby mine, dry your eyes, --- (I change this to 'close your eyes')
Rest your head close to my heart,
Never to part, baby of mine.

I was about to post this same thing! I sing the whole song to dd, but the first verse is definitely my favorite, too.

I didn't really sing anything lullaby-ish to dd1, because she really didn't seem to like it. Once she was older, she liked "Hail Mary, Gentle Woman" which I grew up singing in church.

I also sing Hush Little Baby, but I hadn't heard of the version posted here... mine ends w/ "If that billy goat runs away, Mama's gonna buy you a sunny day."

When I babysat in my teen years, I used to sing Stairway to Heaven and Hotel California to the babies... hope I didn't mess them up too badly there!


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

DS' favorite lullaby is "Summertime" (you know, "Summertime and the livin' is easy/ Fish are jumpin' / And the cotton is high...").

I also sing the Dixie Chick's "Lullaby", as well as "Down in the Valley", "Kumbaya" and then lots of French lullabies like "Au clair de la lune", "Fais dodo" and "A la clairefontaine".

Every night when I ask DS what he wants to hear, he tells me "Sumatime".







Too cute!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I sing slumber my Darling to my DD from Allison Krauss





_Slumber, My Darling, Thy Mother Is Near,
guarding Thy Dreams From All Terror And Fear,
sunlight Has Pass'd And The Twilight Has Gone,
slumber, My Darling, The Night's Coming On.
sweet Visions Attend Thy Sleep,
fondest, Dearest To Me,
while Others Their Revels Keep,
i Will Watch Over Thee.

slumber, My Darling, The Birds Are At Rest,
the Wandering Dews By The Flow'rs Are Caressed,
slumber, My Darling, I'll Wrap Thee Up Warm,
and Pray That The Angels Will Shield Thee From Harm.

slumber, My Darling, Till Morn's Blushing Ray
brings To The World The Glad Tidings Of Day;
fill The Dark Void With Thy Dreamy Delight--
slumber, Thy Mother Will Guard Thee Tonight,
thy Pillow Shall Sacred Be
from All Outward Alarms;
thou, Thou Are The World To Me
in Thine Innocent Charms.

slumber, My Darling, The Birds Are At Rest,
the Wandering Dews By The Flow'rs Are Caressed,
slumber, My Darling, I'll Wrap Thee Up Warm,
and Pray That The Angels Will Shield Thee From Harm
_

Another favorite here was the Brahms lullaby
_Lullaby and good night, with roses bedight
With lilies o'er spread is baby's wee bed
Lay thee down now and rest, may thy slumber be blessed
Lay thee down now and rest, may thy slumber be blessed
Lullaby and good night, thy mother's delight
Bright angels beside my darling abide
They will guard thee at rest, thou shalt wake on my breast
They will guard thee at rest, thou shalt wake on my breast
_
Deanna


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the lulabye from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - Hushabye Mountain. Dick Van **** sings it two separate times in the movie - once to his own kids and once to all the kids who are being held in the kiddie prison.

Apparently (according to Wiki), Dakota Fanning sang it in War of the Worlds as well.

A gentle breeze from Hushabye Mountain
Softly blows o'er Lullaby Bay
It Fills the sails of boats that are waiting
Waiting to sail your worries away

It isn't far to Hushabye Mountain
And your boat waits down by the quay
The winds of night so softly are sighing
Soon they will fly your troubles to the sea

So close your eyes on Hushabye Mountain
Wave good...bye to cares of the day
And watch your boat from Hushabye Mountain
Sail far away from Lullaby Bay.

(probably easy to find on YouTube to learn the melody)


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I love Didn't Leave Nobody, But The Baby by Emmylou Harris. I also sing Amazing Grace, Rock a Bye Baby (saying "and mama will catch you cradle and all" rather than "down will come baby cradle and all"). Gosh if I can find the lyrics online but there's a lullaby I sing that talks about going to sleep and dreaming about different nursery rhymes. Others that I sing are My Favorite Things, Adelvise (from Sound of Music) and Un Flambeau Jeanette, Isabelle (french christmas song).


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Our family has a few lullabies we sing but one that sticks to mind at the moment is:

Bluebird bluebird through my window

Sometimes we change it to:
Catch a shooting star and put it in your pocket
Catch a shooting star and put it in your pocket
Oh (insert your child's name here - one person per round) aren't you tired
Oh [Liam] aren't you tired.


----------

